# water separating fuel filter?



## xmytruck (May 24, 2008)

I was wondering if you guys use water separating fuel filter? and do you think it worth it? The only gas I can get in my area is E-10 and I already suffered this year for it. The dealer did not think it was due to E-10 gas but I have been researching and it seems tons of people are having issues with gas and their issues sound just like mine. I do know that I will start using Quickleen on every tank of gas. What do you guys think of stabil Ethanol treatment https://www.goldeagle.com/sta-bil/stabil_marine.htm ??
thx X


----------



## redbug (May 24, 2008)

I would NEVER run any outboard without a water filter. I even added a second 10 micron filter on my fuel line to prevent damage caused by the E10 fuel. 

Wayne


----------



## xmytruck (May 25, 2008)

Thx Red, did you install the filter and was it hard to do? Also I do have an inline fuel filter any chance that maybe that is a water and debris separating fuel filter?


----------



## redbug (May 25, 2008)

I have both I change the water filter every season and the 10 micron every other season.
i had them installed at the dealership but they are not very hard to install it was just easier for me to have them do it.


----------



## xmytruck (May 25, 2008)

sorry for the 100 questions, is the 10 micron filter a in-line filter that is located in the motor?


----------



## redbug (May 25, 2008)

xmytruck said:


> sorry for the 100 questions, is the 10 micron filter a in-line filter that is located in the motor?


no the 10 microm filter is located on the fuel line it is the size of a desiel oil filter

https://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/producte/10001/-1/10001/300475/377%20710/0/10%20micron/Primary%20Search/mode%20matchallpartial/0/0?N=377%20710&Ne=0&Ntt=10%20micron&Ntk=Primary%20Search&Ntx=mode%20matchallpartial&Nao=0&Ns=0&keyword=10%20micron&isLTokenURL=true&storeNum=6&subdeptNum=68&classNum=219









wayne


----------



## Ron42261 (May 25, 2008)

Sorry for hijacking your post
I bought a Fule Filter & Water Seperator
This thing has 5 taped holes ( no instructions)
the back 2 on top has arrows pointing inward.
the two front are pointing out wards.
the other taped hole is on the bottom side left back .
It also came with 3 brass plugs.

I guessing the back holes are fuel in
the front is fuel out -I assume one on each side of filter

Where should it be inline before or after primer blub??
Its a 6 hp. outboard
Thanks Ron


----------



## xmytruck (May 26, 2008)

Thats ok cause I had the same questions.


----------



## Old Bill (May 27, 2008)

The fuel filter is very easy to install. Only two bolt holes to drill to mount it on a transom, bracket, or in my case, I bolted the filter onto the side of a old milk crate! (I use the milk crate to hold containers of bait, and a auto quick start battery that I use for my boat's electrical system)






As stated by Ron, there are four threaded openings in the fuel filter's metal top. One of inlet holes, and one of the outlet holes are to be plugged with the metal plugs included with the filter kit.

Unless your kit comes with two additional metal fittings that will go into the remaining inlet and outlet openings, you will need to go to a auto supply store and buy two fittings. Take one of the metal plugs with you to ensure that you get the proper size. I bought two 3/8" SAE x 3/8" spur brass fittings. The spur side is for the fuel line. The 3/8" SAE thread goes into the fuel filter openings.

The purpose of having four openings...two inlet and two outlets...is to make routing of your fuel line easier....which side of the filter do you want your fuel line from the tank going to???

I was advised that the fuel primer bulb should be installed between the fuel filter and the motor. That is what I did, and I am able to pull fuel from my fuel tank that is at the front of my boat. Motor runs great with the filter in place.






Hope this helps,


----------



## Seth (Feb 5, 2009)

So could a guy run two separate fuel tanks if you had to inlets and one outlet to the motor? I'm going to purchase one of these soon and was curious after looking at it.


----------



## Old Bill (Feb 5, 2009)

seth, I believe that you would need only one line going to the two gasoline tanks. Just switch the line when you want to switch tanks, just like you would do if you didn't have a filter. Actually, you can't attach two inlet lines to the fuel filter. 

In this day of trashy gasoline a water filter is a good investment. The filter itself needs to be changed once a year under most conditions.

Old Bill


----------

